# Seerosenblüten verfaulen



## Vogels (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich bin zum ersten Mal hier im Forum. Habe 2007 mit einem Haus auch einen gemauerten Folienteich "gekauft", ca 5000l, 50 cm tief. In dem Teich Seerosen, die ich nicht selber bestimmen kann, im Gartenhaus lagen noch Sticker mit den Namen Nymphea "__ Marliacea Rosea, Hollandia, Rene Gerard und __ James Brydon". Um die Pflanzen hat sich früher nie jemand gekümmert, sie standen ehemals in Pflanzkörben und sind jetzt teilweise zu einem zentnerschweren Wurzelkonglomerat zusammengewuchert. Die Pflanzen wachsen gut, bilden viele Blätter und Blüten, 
ABER
mehr als die Hälfte der komplett ausgebildeten Blüten öffnet sich nicht und versinkt (und verfault) knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Circa 10 kleine Goldfische schwimmen noch von den Vorbesitzern im Teich, gedüngt und gefüttert wird überhaupt nicht, eine Oase Filterpumpe (4000l/h?)mit Filtoclear Außenfilter läuft 24h tgl. Das Wasser ist klar. Früher Regenwasser und Trinkwasser im Teich, seit einem Jahr überwiegend Grundwasser + Regenwasser ohne eine Veränderung des Knospenphänomens.

Kann mir mir diesen spärlichen Angaben jemand helfen, wo ich ansetzen könnte um weniger Blüten zu verlieren?

Vielen Dank


----------



## deichhase (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verfaulen*

Herzlich Willkommen "Vogels",

die Angaben sind wirklich rar.
Könnte es sein, daß die Seerosen Wasser von oben (evtl. durch die Pumpe) bekommen?
Düngerarmut scheidet aus, da Blütenknospen gebildet werden. Werden die Stengel angefressen? Wo fangen sie an zu faulen? Hattet ihr noch mal Frost in den vergangenen Nächten?

Vielleicht kann sonst noch jemand aus dem Forum etwas dazu berichten?

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und Erfolg!

Levke


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verfaulen*

Hallo,

kannst Du Bilder von den faulenden Blüten machen? Ich hab das schon richtig verstanden, dass sich die Blüten gar nicht richtig öffnen sondern schon untergetaucht zu faulen beginnen? Eine Seerosenblüte bleibt drei bis vier Tage geöffnet, dann versinkt sie und die Blütenblätter beginnen zu faulen, das ist ihr normaler Lebenszyklus. Kann es sein, dass die faulenden Blüten bei Dir alle schon verblüht sind?


----------



## Vogels (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verfaulen*

Danke für diese Angaben.
Dieses Jahr sind noch garkeine Knospen verfault, ich habe das nur in den vergangenen Jahren gesehen und würde dieses Jahr gerne etwas "vorbeugend dagegen tun.
Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass die Blüten oder Knospen angefressen werden.
Wasser von oben kommt nur durch Regen, das Wasser aus dem Druckfilter kommt unter der Wasseroberfläche horizontal. Die Knospen öffnen sich garnicht erst, daher sind es m.E. keine verblühten Blüten, die ihre Lebenserwartung hinter sich haben.
Wenn ich das Phänomen wieder beobachte, kann ich gerne auch einmal Bilder einstellen. Meine Seerosen haben ihre Blüten dieses Jahr noch garnicht geöffnet, so daß ich noch abwarten muß.

Vielen Dank


----------



## felixjupi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verfaulen*

Oh wundersames Forum, könnte es sein dass ich hier Hilfe finde mir geht es nämlich genauso und niemand konnte bisher mir einen Tipp geben der tatsächlich sinnvoll half. Leider bin ich Laie. Könnte es an der fehlenden beziehungsweise mittlerweile überhaupt keine Düngung liegen?


----------



## Elfriede (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verfaulen*

Hallo Vogels, hallo felixjupi,

sehr selten kommt es auch bei meinen Seerosen vor, dass eine Knospe die Wasseroberfläche nicht erreicht und dann entweder schon unter Wasser vorzeitig blüht oder nur einen kaum sichtbaren Spalt öffnet und dann absinkt und verfault. Ich denke, dass das eindringende Wasser Schuld daran hat. Die Düngung hat meiner Meinung nichts damit zu tun, jedenfalls nicht in meinem Teich, denn ungefähr ein Drittel meiner  Seerosen wird  überhaupt nie gedüngt, dennoch bringen sie ihre Knospen in der Regel problemlos an die Oberfläche wie die gedüngten Pflanzen auch,  sie sind nur insgesamt weniger wüchsig.

Ich denke, dass sich Euer Problem von selbst lösen wird, sobald sich  ausgeglichen sommerliches Wetter einstellt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

